# الصيانة الانتاجية الكليةTotal productive maintenance



## starmoooon (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

الصيانة الانتاجية الكلية هى صيانة شاملة للمعدات
وتتكون من 8 بارات للتحسين المستمر والتدريب وقاعدتها الاساسية 5s

رجاء من العضو محب الله ورسوله 
اعادة رفع الكتاب عن هذا الموضوع لان مشروعى فى بكلوريوس هندسة صناعية وارجو المساعدة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samehnour (24 أبريل 2007)

قد يكون من المفيد الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع في هذا المنتدى:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...E1%C5%E4%CA%C7%CC%ED%C9+%C7%E1%D4%C7%E3%E1%C9

شكرا


----------



## shadybravo (24 أبريل 2007)

ازيك يا عيسوى الرابط دة مفيد

http://www.plant-maintenance.com/maintenance_articles_tpm.shtml


----------



## starmoooon (24 أبريل 2007)

ازيك يا شادى اللينك ده انا عرفة بس الكتاب اللى انا عايزه كان فى المكتبة الهندسية بس الرابط لا يعمل تعرف تصرف
ياريت عيسوووووووووه ستار موووووووووون


----------



## starmoooon (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا سامح على الرد


----------

